# Sailing Los Angeles to vancouver



## delite

I was wondering if anyone has sailed the west coast from LA to Vancouver at this time of year or any other. How was the trip? I have heard it is an uncomfortable sail heading north, is that true?


----------



## erps

This is a bad time to go. Killed some folks on the Washington Coast just a week or so back and there was a discussion about a similar trip made a couple years ago here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/26819-sailboat-lost.html


----------



## dabnis

Delite,
This subject has been covered before, try this:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/48515-la-portland-nov-2008-a.html

Kind of long but pretty much covers it

Dabnis


----------



## delite

Thanks for your thoughts. I wont be doing this trip.


----------



## Faster

Go to Hawaii first.... no kidding!


----------



## imagine2frolic

exactly, make it fun, and go through Hawaii. The bvest time to go north along the coast is early. but Hawaii will always be easier.....*i2f*


----------



## jackdale

Other than going to Hawaii, the standard two word answer is:

"truck it."


----------



## tdw

What does go early mean ? January February ?


----------



## imagine2frolic

SORRY,

Early fall you can get some good windows of flat calm. Otherwise it can be hell. Have you read 2 YEARS BEFORE THE MAST?

In my gallery are 2 dolphins in flat calm crossing my bow at Point Conception. 2 years earlier in the exact same spot it was 50+mph wind, and 20ft+ seas. Winter is not a good time to do the coast north......*i2f*


----------



## tdw

Early fall...OK that makes more sense.....Jan, Feb seemed like a good way to commit suicide. 

Hawaii sounds good.

ps -yep read Dana....but some years ago now...maybe time for a re read.


----------



## imagine2frolic

You can also go offshore several hundred miles, or more. There you can sail close on the wind, but who wants to do that?.......*i2f*


----------



## tdw

Gentlemen, as we all know, do not sail to weather.....


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Gentlemen, as we all know, do not sail to weather.....


Then, clearly, I'm no gentleman.....


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Then, clearly, I'm no gentleman.....


Its a funny line isn't it ? After all, sailing to windward in the right conditions is without doubt one of the most enjoyable things a bloke can do in a boat.

OTOH....after a few days it does start to get a tad tiresome.......


----------



## CharlieCobra

just a tad...


----------



## tdw

CharlieCobra said:


> just a tad...


.....


----------



## Chkm8

I thought TADS were for Dentists " just a tad more freezing"


----------



## khammett

I was watching a video on Youtube a few days ago of this sailboat traveling from Canada to Mexico stuck in a gale 100 miles off the Oregon coast with 20-30 foot seas.


----------



## CharlieCobra

That does happen. We clipped a gale this past delivery we did from SF to Bellingham. Twas no picnic..


----------

